
Tiny beads can deliver oxygen straight to the blood stream - xoa
https://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/tiny-beads-can-deliver-oxygen-straight-to-the-blood-stream/
======
xoa
This appears to be continuing research by a group which previously released a
paper in 2012 [1] that got some coverage. This trial put numbers of shelf
life, and demonstrated successful in vivio animal testing. For anything beyond
short term usage it would also be necessary to deal with CO2 build up to
prevent acidosis, but in a poor blood oxygenation situation even a few dozen
seconds can count, and the ability to directly introduce oxygenation in the
minutes before someone could be hooked up to artificial respiration might
result in dramatically improved outcomes. Given the relatively long reported
stability (2 months) I wonder if an "oxygen injector" might have a place in
emergency kits in certain occupations as well, even if it only can add a
couple of minutes of performance.

1\. _Oxygen Gas–Filled Microparticles Provide Intravenous Oxygen Delivery_
[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/4/140/140ra88](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/4/140/140ra88)

